# code P1101 MAF Sensor issue



## Bandit19 (Oct 10, 2021)

hi my name is lucio i have been having this code for 7mo now i replaced the maf sensor and the air filter and the light is still on the car runs fine no issuse but im having trouble fixing the check engine light it dont wana go away


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bandit19 said:


> hi my name is lucio i have been having this code for 7mo now i replaced the maf sensor and the air filter and the light is still on the car runs fine no issuse but im having trouble fixing the check engine light it dont wana go away


Welcome Aboard!

*What the P1101 code means*
When a P1101 trouble code is stored, it means that the PCM detected a discrepancy with the voltage from the MAF sensor. This problem can be detected while the PCM is running a self diagnostic called a Key On Engine Running (KOER) test. When the voltage from the MAF sensor is greater or lesser than the voltage allowed by the manufacturer, the test fails.

*What causes the P1101 code?*
Some of the possible causes of a P1101 trouble code include a faulty MAF sensor, faulty connectors or wiring within the MAF sensor harness, and an air leak either before or after the MAF sensor. A poor electrical connection within the MAF sensor circuit can also cause the storage of this code.
Read more at:P1101 OBD-II Trouble Code: Mass Airflow Sensor Out of Self Test Range

or

However, if during the self-test run called Key On Engine Running (KOER) test, the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) detects a voltage lower than 0.27 volt during the key ON engine OFF, or below 0.46 volt or above 2.44 volt during the key ON engine Running then the DTC code P1101 is triggered.

*Causes*
There are a number of conditions that could cause your vehicle to give you the P1101 code; some of the most common causes are;


Faulty or defective electrical connection in the MAF sensor
Disconnected, damaged, or corroded wiring in the MAF sensor
Leaks downstream the MAF sensor
Contamination of MAF sensor elements, such as oil contamination
Faulty or defected MAF sensor
Faulty PCM (this is the rarest cause of P1101 and it should be checked as the last resort if the error persists after fixing the other possible causes)
Read more at:P1101 Code – What Does It Mean & How To Fix It - OBD2PROS

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

